# Underfloor heating options?



## corcoran1 (30 May 2011)

Im looking to put underfloor heating in one room only in a new build that I have bought. The reason for this is that Id prefer no radiators in the living room(at least not the big awkward ones that are there). The room is approx 20ft x 18ft. What different options are available. Is there any that are worked off gas central heating. Is it economic. My other option is a wall radiator(fancy metal or glass etc). Any opinions on there. They seem really expensive


----------



## bmcintyre (31 May 2011)

corcoran1 said:


> Im looking to put underfloor heating in one room only in a new build that I have bought. The reason for this is that Id prefer no radiators in the living room(at least not the big awkward ones that are there). The room is approx 20ft x 18ft. What different options are available. Is there any that are worked off gas central heating. Is it economic. My other option is a wall radiator(fancy metal or glass etc). Any opinions on there. They seem really expensive


 Another option is skirting board radiators. There's a thread about them here


----------



## colm5 (1 Jun 2011)

A friend has under floor heating from the gas boiler down stairs, and rads up stairs. Works well in the winter, but the problem in the summer is that it not very responsive down stairs as it takes hours for the tiled floor to heat up. So, very hard to control, sometimes its way too hot or too cool


----------



## kilros (5 Jun 2011)

Have the underfloor heating working with Geothermal and a Heat Pump (reverse refridgeration type) and can't speak highly enough of it.
It took a while for us to figure out the optimum settings but house is very comfortable all year round.
Bills maybe in the region of €1000 per annum for a 3000sq ft house


----------



## rcanpolat (15 Jun 2011)

corcoran1 said:


> Im looking to put underfloor heating in one room only in a new build that I have bought. The reason for this is that Id prefer no radiators in the living room(at least not the big awkward ones that are there). The room is approx 20ft x 18ft. What different options are available. Is there any that are worked off gas central heating. Is it economic. My other option is a wall radiator(fancy metal or glass etc). Any opinions on there. They seem really expensive



Hi Corcoran, I just want to add and i know it may be a bit off topic because its not what you are asking about but underfloor heating with natural stone, or regular tiles etc on top is a disaster unless you have a dam good tiler and you explain to him how you want your floor tiled. 

I've been a stone mason since i was 16 (im 22 now) and i have seen countless tiled floors with underfloor heating that have a crack or several cracks going through them. I've done work for so many people repairing their floor because they had a regular tiler do the job.

If you are planning on tiling your floor with stone or regular tiles and using underfloor heating it is vital that...

1: you use a *very* flexible adhesive for your tiles

2: you use a meshed underlay prior to placing your tiles on the floor (it will create a flexible bedding that can expand and contract due to the heating/cooling of your floor)

3: most importantly and something you need to tell your tiler to do because the majority of them don't know this. if your tile a floor using adhesive and you don't split the adhesive joints between each tile (like literally every tiler doesn't bother doing) essentially your entire room crushes in upon itself to the center point of the room. you need to get your tiler to run a scraper or blade between every single joint down to the concrete floor and remove every last bit of adhesive in the joints so that each tile pulls to itself only and puts less stress on your floor.

If you are tiling your room with underfloor heating and you don't do the above i can guarantee that within the next few years you are going to have a massive crack running through your floor.

Just wanted to let you know


----------



## Shane007 (16 Jun 2011)

corcoran1 said:


> Im looking to put underfloor heating in one room only in a new build that I have bought. The reason for this is that Id prefer no radiators in the living room(at least not the big awkward ones that are there). The room is approx 20ft x 18ft. What different options are available. Is there any that are worked off gas central heating. Is it economic. My other option is a wall radiator(fancy metal or glass etc). Any opinions on there. They seem really expensive


 
You should not have issues having UFH only installed to heat one room. It will be run with different flow temperatures and flow rates from the radiator system but it must have its own manifold and must be independently thermostatically controlled. The floor temperature should be set to 45C with a return temp of 34C. Ensure that is has its own circulating pump installed. REHAU have a very good manifold & pipe system. Ensure the installer installs a pipe thermostat wired to the UFH circulating pump. This should be set to 55C and wired to cut power to the pump should temperature exceed 55C. This is to avoid what Rcanpolat says about cracking floors. This is a very common fault created only because of poor design and poor installation. Once the above is adhered to, normal adhesives, etc. can be used.

There are a few other factors to watch for and that is floor insulation type and thickness and ensure that it is turned up around the perimeter to eliminate heat loss through the side walls. Another point often overlooked.

If the room is large, I would definitely install two or more pipe loops. Also make sure that it has a motorized zone valve to operate that room only. HEATMISER do a really nice system control that can operate all zones including your radiators. They also have built in time/temperature control into the room thermostat.


----------



## onq (25 Jun 2011)

colm5 said:


> A friend has under floor heating from the gas boiler down stairs, and rads up stairs. Works well in the winter, but the problem in the summer is that it not very responsive down stairs as it takes hours for the tiled floor to heat up. So, very hard to control, sometimes its way too hot or too cool



Why would you want underfloor heat on in the summer?

ONQ.


----------

